# Good Hash Browns?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

So what is the trick to making good homemade hash browns from scratch?
Just tried again, shredded spuds into a hot cast iron skillet with a little bacon grease. Outsides look nice and crunchy, but still a a bit undercooked and mushy insides.
Suggestions appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Lower heat and longer cook time?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The potatoes need to be cooked before shredding. Last nights leftover baked potatoes are best.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Are you talking about making hash browns from fresh potatoes? If so, you have to place the shreds into cold water, stir until cloudy, drain and repeat a second time (and some times a third time depending on how cloudy the water was with the second soak). The idea with the soaking is to remove soluble starch. Drain the potato shreds well, squeeze them to remove more water, and then pat the shreds dry with towels. Lastly, fry the potato shreds.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

How does one shred cooked potatoes? I wouldn't think they would not have the structure instead they would simply crush into a mash..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No problem with baked potatoes. Learned that in highschool in my Mom's restaurant. Best hash browns, I ever had.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well if that’s the issue, yes cook em first.  I didn’t realize you were using raw potatoes. 
I worked in a restaurant/truck stop in high school and one of my jobs wis preping the hash browns. 
I would peel them, boil them, but NOT so long that they get soft. Then grate them into hash browns after they cool.
I hated that part of the job, btw. Peeling potatoes makes me sneeze like crazy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I peeled potatoes for real french fries. It was a small cafe but we sold fish and chips and hamburgers galore. I peeled all through the day keeping 5 gallon buckets of potatoes ready to be cut up for fries.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

painterswife said:


> I peeled potatoes for real french fries. It was a small cafe but we sold fish and chips and hamburgers galore. I peeled all through the day keeping 5 gallon buckets of potatoes ready to be cut up for fries.


Lol. I remember those days. I went in right from school, and worked till 10pm. 2/3 of my job was making the hash browns. As I remember I usually made 4 or 5 10-15 gallon pots.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> Are you talking about making hash browns from fresh potatoes? If so, you have to place the shreds into cold water, stir until cloudy, drain and repeat a second time (and some times a third time depending on how cloudy the water was with the second soak). The idea with the soaking is to remove soluble starch. Drain the potato shreds well, squeeze them to remove more water, and then pat the shreds dry with towels. Lastly, fry the potato shreds.


I Shred them and place in Frig overnight and then cook them slow. akljlkdfjoipsfjlojiksfdmloi]sfd


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hash browns done like McD's.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I start with raw, peeled potatoes and slivered onions, with salt and pepper. I heat the pan a little, add some oil (not too much), add the veggies, and cook on medium until they're tender and browned, flip them over and continue cooking until the second side is done.

I also do the same thing in the oven on a baking sheet (at 375° ).


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Gayle in KY said:


> I start with raw, peeled potatoes and slivered onions, with salt and pepper. I heat the pan a little, add some oil (not too much), add the veggies, and cook on medium until they're tender and browned, flip them over and continue cooking until the second side is done.
> 
> I also do the same thing in the oven on a baking sheet (at 375° ).


Do you cover them when they are frying?


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Do you cover them when they are frying?


Nope, just move them around once in a while in case the pan has a hot spot.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

good recipe










Hash Brown Potatoes


Get Hash Brown Potatoes Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

15 posts and not a single mention of using butter.
Heathens....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lard


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Bacon grease


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> 15 posts and not a single mention of using butter.
> Heathens....


Just say no! Bacon grease or lard


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

coolrunnin said:


> Just say no! Bacon grease or lard


I wouldn't turn my nose up at any of them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

coolrunnin said:


> Just say no! Bacon grease or lard


Lol, butter for the final browning not cooking, and I don't mean margarine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since we don't use oil, we bake & brown our hashbrowns and french fries in the oven on parchment paper at 400º. They come out nice and crispy without the added calories and cholesterol.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips !
Will try some of these next time.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I am cursed! Now I have to have some hash browns! I'll be making some in just a few minutes.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

They turned out good and used up all the wrinkly potatoes. BTW, they're gone now, too. I didn't eat them all, I swear (not saying I couldn't have)


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Gayle in KY said:


> Bacon grease


 Bacon , Lard (Home made) and Corn oil.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Fishindude said:


> So what is the trick to making good homemade hash browns from scratch?
> Just tried again, shredded spuds into a hot cast iron skillet with a little bacon grease. Outsides look nice and crunchy, but still a a bit undercooked and mushy insides.
> Suggestions appreciated.
> Thanks


I just read about this. It said to parboil the potatoes. And let them cool. Peel and shred. Then cook.


----------



## Bob A (Oct 14, 2020)

After reading this to many times I'll be making German potato cakes Saturday morning.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I peel potatoes and shred them in the food processor. Then in a microwave for a few minutes (depends on how many). Into a colander to drain and cool. Bacon fat or just oil, about 1/2 inch or so, in a skillet over medium-high heat, pack a patty and drop in. Let it sit for a couple minutes to brown, flip and fry a couple more minutes.

I do potato pancakes the same, just adding shredded onion, flour and seasoning before making and frying. Serve those with applesauce.

Jeff


----------

